# Rechner Aufrüsten



## Xelyna1990 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Ich spiel Aktuell wieder öfters mit meinen Pc und möchte ihn jetzt langsam über die Monate immer mal wieder mit ein par teilen aufrüsten.

Ziel sollte sein spiele wie Aktuell Wildstar, Teso oder Final Fantasy 14 bei 1080p bei ungefähr 60 Fps auf Maximalen Details spielen zu können, besonders bei Wildstar.

Aktuell hab ich meist bei jeden der Spiele meist so um die 30 fps bei hohen/Maximalen Details, teilweise kommt es auch auf die Gebiete an, gerade gebiete mit hoher Weitsicht machen meinen Rechner bei Wildstar sowie Teso Probleme.

Das Ganze sollte dann möglichst nach Preis Leistungs verhältnis gerichtet sein, also keine Hardware die weit über das Ziel Hinaus schießt.

Aktuelles System

Windows 8 64 bit
4gb Ram
AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.00ghz
HD 6850

Wie gesagt möchte ich da der PC nicht meine Lieblings Plattform ist und ich nicht so viel geld ausgeben möchte Möglichst Günstig wegkommen, ich weiß nicht ob es so Pauschal möglich zu sagen ist was das System am meisten Bremst, wenn möglich würde ich aber möglichst wenig Komponenten Möglichst Günstig austauschen.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juli 2014)

Du solltest schon sagen, was du ausgeben möchtest, sonst macht das wenig Sinn. Ich persönlich würde derzeit immer Intel nehmen.
Wenn du nicht viel ausgeben kannst, dann vielleicht mal bei Ebay nach was gebrauchten schauen. Ansonsten bist du für Prozessor, Mainboard und Ram bestimmt ca.
300 - 320 Euro los.

CPU ca. 180 Euro
billiges Board ca. 70 Euro
8 GB DDR3 Ram ca. 60 Euro

Und dann hast du noch keine neue Grafikkarte und was dein Netzteil dazu sagt, steht auch in den Sternen.


----------



## Belo79 (6. Juli 2014)

Hi Du,

bin zeitlich etwas knapp angebunden. 
Wie von Klos angesprochen, ist ein Wechsel der Plattform notwendig, um einen spürbaren Leistungszuwachs zu erhalten. AMD sollte man aktuell nicht kaufen, da diese leider ziemlich weit hinten im Feld liegen was Leistung angeht.

Stelle Deine Anfrage im Hardwareluxx Forum, da bekommt man sehr gute Zusammenstellungen. 

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f84/

Grüße,
B


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2014)

Warum auf ein anderes Forum verweisen? Die Anfrage kann auch hier konkret gestellt werden und man bekommt auch hier sehr gute Vorschläge.


----------



## squats (6. Juli 2014)

zumal einige hier auch dort unterwegs sind   

ich sag auch mal CPU z.b. 

Intel Core i5-4590 ca. 160&#8364;

Ram Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600 60&#8364;

Board H97/Z97 ca. 70-80&#8364;

Karte würde ich erstmal probieren, ggf. später ne 270X

Netzteil wäre noch interessant, aber von der Leistung sollte es auch passen wenn es jetzt problemlos läuft


----------



## Xelyna1990 (6. Juli 2014)

Ok erst mal danke.

Mein Netzteil sollte reichen, ich weiß zwar nicht mehr was für eins es ist , aber es war ein Recht Leistungsstarkes Markenteil, genau so wie das Mainboard das Damals nicht ganz billig gewesen sein soll als ich den PC übernommen hab.

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft nur wenig teile austauschen zu müssen, Die Kosten sind an sich egal, ich hab nicht vor das alles auf einen Schlag zu Kaufen sondern über mehre Monate, es sollte halt wie gesagt nur das Nötigste getauscht werden (was ja scheinbar durch den Wechsel sowieso so gut wie alles ist)


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2014)

_Hey Xelyna,

wie Klos (und die Leute danach) schon sagten - um den Austausch von CPU und Grafikkarte wirst du nicht drum herrum kommen.

Da du so wenig wie möglich ausgeben willst, würde ich mich an sowas orientieren : 

- i5 4460
- ASRock B85 Pro4
- 8GB Crucial BallistiX DDR3 1600MHz CL9
- Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X

das wären dann : ~415€

Sollte über mehrere Monate sicher machbar sein.

Hab jetzt die günstigsten, sich lohnenden (aber dennoch sehr gute) Teile rausgesucht - man kan auch zu einem i5 4590,H97 Board und einer MSI R9 270X greifen - wollte die kosten nur so gering wie möglich halten.

Mfg (:_


----------



## Belo79 (8. Juli 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Warum auf ein anderes Forum verweisen? Die Anfrage kann auch hier konkret gestellt werden und man bekommt auch hier sehr gute Vorschläge.



Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag nicht ausdrücken, dass hier keine versierten Leute unterweg sind.
HW-Luxx ist für solche Anfragen einfach Top und man erhält schnell ein Feedback.

Btt: Konfi von painschkes ist top.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (9. Juli 2014)

Ok danke, auch wenn es mich etwas schmerzt das es doch so viel ist, wenn ich es mir über mehere Monate verteile wird das schon passen =)

Jetzt noch eine frage, wo würdet ihr anfangen?

Gefühlt bin ich ja erst mal dazu geneigt mir neuen Ram zu kaufen, dann die neue Grafikarte, und am ende das Mainboard mit der CPU, nicht nur weil es von den Kosten am besten passen würde, sondern auch weil gefühlt in spielen Aktuell erst mein Ram mich Limitiert, und dann die Grafikarte, die CPU ist gefühlt immer das letzte bei mir das 100% ausgelastet ist, der Ram wiederum ist bei mir und meine Multitasking wut ständig voll^^

Eventuell irre ich mich aber auch und verstehe die Auslastung in den anzeigen der einzelnen teile falsch.

mfg


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2014)

_Bei MMO's (wo ja anscheinend dein Fokus drauf liegt) würde ich aufjeden Fall die CPU (+ Mainboard und sogesehen + RAM) tauschen.

MMO's sind immer eher CPU-Lastig - die HD6850 dürfte das noch ganz gut (bis zum Austausch) mitmachen.

Ist natürlich gleich eine hohe Investition, da ohne neues Mainboard nichts geht und naja..dann würde ich auch direkt neue RAM mitnehmen.

Aber das ist/wäre jetzt auch nur meine Meinung._


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2014)

Naja, mehr RAM bringt erstmal nichts. Du hast geschrieben, dass du 4 GB RAM hast, interessant wäre jetzt ob das DDR3-RAM (den kannst du nämlich weiterverwenden) ist und wenn ja, ob ein oder zwei Module.
Findest du mit CPU-Z raus. Wenn du dir das Programm schon geladen hast, kannst du uns auch gleich mal mitteilen, was du für ein Mainboard hast.

edit: Achja und ich werf jetzt einfach mal in den Raum, dass dir eine neue Grafikkarte wohl am meisten bringen sollte, wenn es dir besonders darauf ankommt, die Detailstufe hochzuschrauben. Da bietet sich bspw. die von painschkes empfohlene an.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juli 2014)

Seh ich auch so. Ich würde die CPU usw erstmal so belassen und in eine Grafikkarte investieren. Dabei spielt schon eine Rolle, was Du genau spielen willst, weil manche Spiele besser mit AMD gehen, andere besser mit NVidia. Etwas im Bereich einer AMD R9 280x oder besser oder einer GTX 770 oder besser sollte schon drin sein - aber durchgängig 60fps wird wohl drauf hinauslaufen den ein oder anderen Effekt runterzuschrauben.  Falls Dir das noch nicht reicht, dann muss wirklich ne neue CPU her.


----------



## Varitu (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

wie die anderen schon geschreiebn haben, dein System is ingesamt veraltet. Das Problem dabei ist, daß du hier nicht teilweise über Monate aufrüsten kannst sondern vorraussichtlich nur in 2 Schritten. Vom alter der Grafikkarte her vermute ich mal daß noch DDR2 Speicher verbaut ist.Daher sei grob gesagt,
-dein erster Schritt könnte sein eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen und (wen du dir das zutraust) die CPU zu übertakten um zusätzliche Leistung frei zu schalten.
-der zweite Schritt ist ganz klar der Wechsel auf ein neues System und da spricht derzeit im Preis/Leistungs/Energieeffizienz bereich einfach alles für einen Intel i5 mit dazu gehörigen Board.

Bei AMD lohnt es sich nicht zu bleiben. Eine sinnvolle Spürbare mehrleistung würdest dir durch einen höheren Stromverbruach erkaufen, sowei eine Plattform haben auf der aktuell nichts reift was mit den Intel mithalten kann. Einziger Vorteil, du würdest etwas Geld sparen; falls AMD würde ich persönlich dies nehmen um günstig zu fahren:

http://geizhals.at/de/asrock-970-extreme3-r2-0-90-mxgnw0-a0uayz-a921336.html 60Euro

http://geizhals.at/de/amd-fx-4350-fd4350frhkbox-a915453.html 85Euro

Dazu halt der obligatorische Preis für neuen DDR3 RAM. Natürlich kommst damit aber nicht an nen i5 prozessor ran, vom Stromverbrauch mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## painschkes (18. Juli 2014)

_Hab ja nichts dagegen, dass du auch noch was postest..aber den FX4350 zu empfehlen ist der größte Käse überhaupt...

..und ja, ich hab gelesen, dass du günstig fahren würdest, wenn man bei AMD bleibt und sonst lieber Intel empfehlst..aber das..ne ne..bitte nicht..mal davon abgesehen, dass der FX6300 genauso teurer ist und das eigentlich die einzig empfehlenswerte CPU vom AMD aktuell ist (die APU's mal aussen vor gelassen).

Ansonsten stimmt es natürlich - erst Grafikkarte und dann CPU (und was da noch mit dranhängt)._


----------



## Varitu (18. Juli 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab ja nichts dagegen, dass du auch noch was postest..aber den FX4350 zu empfehlen ist der größte Käse überhaupt.._





Ups, da hast du recht. Denk FX6300 habe ich gar nicht gesehen, vermutlich weil ich bei GH auf ab 4Ghz geklickt habe. Im direkten Vergelich hast du recht, dann besser den als den 4350.  Wobei, laut dem Test hier soll der 4350 gar nicht so schlecht sein, schlägt fast immer den 6300.Zumidnest für Anwendungen die maximal 4Kerne nutzen http://www.pcgameshardware.de/FX-6350-CPU-256517/Tests/Test-AMD-FX-6350-FX-4350-1068215/

Wobei das eh alles Erbsenzählerrei ist. Ein sinnvolles Upgrade würde das eh nie werden wenn man die Preis/Leistungsdifferenz zum i5 sieht.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (22. Juli 2014)

Erst mal noch mal danke für die ganzen Vorschläge =)

Erst mal zum Ram, ich hab tatsächlich DDR3 verbaut, und mir ist sogar eingefallen das ich den mal erweitern wollte und deswegen ein Thread auf hatte,es aber nicht getan hab weil meine Performance Probleme ein bekanntes Problem waren

Ich hab genau den hier verbaut https://www.alternate.de/Mushkin/DIMM-4-GB-DDR3-1333-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/674612? 

Mein Mainbord ist ein GA-890GPA-UD3H, und zwar das Rev 2.0 model

Als netzteil ist ein 550W ARLT Silent Power ATX Netzteil verbaut.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2014)

Dann würde ich dir als erstes ne neue Grafikkarte empfehlen, sollte am meisten bringen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (22. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann hab ich noch eine Abschließende letzet frage zur Grafikarte im Zusammenhang mit Skyrim.

Nehmen wir an ich möchte Skyrim stark Moden, mit Grafik sowie Scriptlastigen Mods, zieh ich eventuell aus einem 4GB VRam Grafikarten model der 270x einen größeren Nutzen als aus einem 2GBVRam model?


----------



## squats (22. Juli 2014)

nein entweder günstige 270X oder gleich ne 280 mit 3GB


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juli 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ok, dann hab ich noch eine Abschließende letzet frage zur Grafikarte im Zusammenhang mit Skyrim.
> 
> Nehmen wir an ich möchte Skyrim stark Moden, mit Grafik sowie Scriptlastigen Mods, zieh ich eventuell aus einem 4GB VRam Grafikarten model der 270x einen größeren Nutzen als aus einem 2GBVRam model?


Nein, kann ich da auch nur sagen. Eigentlich ist mehr oder weniger erst ein einziges Spiel auf dem Markt, was 3-4GB Grafikspeicher nutzen kann und das ist "Watch Dogs". Allerdings werden in nächster Zeit sicherlich weitere Spiele folgen.
Schaut man ein wenig in die Zukunft, sollte man unter 3GB keine Karte mehr kaufen, besser wären natürlich mehr. 
Schaue ich dabei auf Spiele wie dem neuen Assassins Creed Unity, ist die Grafik der reine Wahnsinn.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juli 2014)

Also so, wie Du Skyrim wohl mit Verbesserungsmods gestalten willst - würde ich schon mehr als 2GB nutzen.
Denn diese Mods haben es schon in sich.

Es kommt auch darauf an, in welcher Auflösung Du auch spielen willst (nicht nur auf das Spiel) und welche Effekte Du alle aktivieren willst.
Doch eigentlich sollten bis 1080p 2Gb Karten ausreichen


----------



## Xelyna1990 (23. Juli 2014)

Ok dank euch, ich werde wohl dann gleich zur 280 greifen damit ich etwas abgesichert bin vom Vram her, besonders weil ich Skyrim wirklich stark Moden möchte und wenn ich so viel geld schon in die Kiste steck, spiel ich wohl auch den ein oder anderen neuen Titel, auserdem schau ich mir dann sicher mal Arma 3 an und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die sichtweite in dem Spiel mir den speicher auch nicht gerade wenig voll macht, so groß ist der aufpreis ja dann auch nicht.

Dann weiß ich bescheit, villeicht hol ich mir doch gleich alles auf einmal, falls ich noch mal fragen hab meld ich mich =)

edit:

Mal ne frage quer in raum geworfen, ich hätte eventuell ne Möglichkeit an folgendes System zu kommen:

-I7 2600k @ 4,5 GHz 
-alpenföhn Wasserkühlung 
- 12gb RAM 
-Msi g68 Board ( Military Class) 
- Asus 7950 DC2 
- SSD830 Pro 64GB 
- SSD 840 Evo 128GB 
- Western Digital Green 2TB 
-Prodigy M Gehäuse 

Was für mich am ende Preislich ungefähr auf das selbe Rauslaufen würde, nimmt sich das System im vergleich zu dem von euch vorgeschlagenen viel?


----------



## squats (23. Juli 2014)

sieht gut aus, Preis wäre interessant

Netzteil wird auch ok sein, wenn ich mir die übrigen Komponenten angucke

die 7950 liegt zwischen 270X und 280


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juli 2014)

Sag mal nen konkreten Preis, denn die Plattform ist natürlich auch schon wieder älter.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hab den Rechner mittlerweile, hat sich also erledig so weit =)

Ich hab jetzt noch ne frage, mein Alten Rechner möchte ich jetzt verkaufen in den Kleinanzeigen, wie viel ist er noch ungefähr wert?


----------



## squats (26. Juli 2014)

was ist denn da noch so verbaut? Festplatten, besondere Laufwerke,gutes Gehaüse usw.?

mal einzeln überschlagen

Speicher 20&#8364;
CPU 50&#8364;
Grafik 40&#8364;
Board 50&#8364;

kann so meist aber nicht rechnen, CPU+Board gehen dann meist um die 70-80Euro

Netzteil, evtl. einfachen DVD-Brenner, normales Gehäuse lass ich mal aus der Rechnung raus

momentaner Stand:

150&#8364; unterste Grenze aber 200 wären schon ok dafür das man komplett lauffähigen Rechner bekommt, Kleineinzeigen also mal für 250 reinsetzen(drücken wollen sie eh noch genug)

Win8 behältst natürlich


----------

